# pin gate



## egniugal

¿Cuál es la traducción al español de "pin gate"?
Está en el contexto de transporte y manipulación de materiales pulverulentos por conductos.


----------



## k-in-sc

It might be "obturador (de aguja)," but I'm not sure.


----------



## egniugal

Thank you "K", I thought it could be also "válvula de aguja" or "compuerta de aguja" but they do not describe the idea in spanish.


----------



## eumenes

Entrada capilar...


----------



## k-in-sc

Is "entrada capilar" also for injection molding?


----------



## egniugal

No, "entrada capilar" no encaja en el contexto. Las "pin gates" describen algo como un sistema de cierre inferior para las tolvas de alimentación a básculas de dosificación de materiales granulares (piedra triturada).
For injection molding coul be.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, I think "entrada capilar" is the (or a) term for "pin(point) gate" in injection molding but not for your context.
This document leaves "pin gate" (de la tolva) untranslated, but that's kinda lame. Surely a term exists.


----------



## eumenes

Entonces talvez se trate de una compuerta de rodillos.


----------



## andre luis

*Pin gate =* *boca.* 

http://cgm.cs.mcgill.ca/~godfried/spanish/spanish.html

Hope it helps.


----------



## k-in-sc

Is this a computational geometry pin gate? I thought it was the pin gate of a stone-dust hopper ...


----------

